# Aldridge and Bayless v. "Redeem Team"



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's a photo:










Anyone come across any actual accounts of the scrimmage(s)?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Man I wish my legs were muscled up like Bayless'. Never happen though. My knees would feel a lot better when I play basketball for one thing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If that's Wade, he really should not shave his head.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

meru said:


> Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo meru. I was hoping you had some info as well. LOL I think we'll be seeing some of that action when we play the Pistons.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

meru said:


> Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read online somehwhere that OJ Mayo was supposedly the best of the non olympians after the first day, but I can't recall where.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Dan said:


> If that's Wade, he really should not shave his head.


Agreed! I actually had no idea who that was. I got Van Exel flashbacks for a second.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Aldridge sporting an amish beard nice....

i love it!! the return of facial hair makes it feel like the 70s, steven hill looked great rocking the beard and oden looks a lot better with his kareem beard. Outlaw with hair looks good too! 

Give up Fros, Long Hair, mustaches and beards!!!!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

There's a guy FILMING the scrimmage, so when do we get to see the footage? Is it for one of those excruciating "Road to Redemption" spots? I didn't hate Coach K _before _watching one of those, but...


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Dan said:


> If that's Wade, he really should not shave his head.


That isn't Wade. That's Damon Wayans.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

i thought it was chad johnson...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here're some more photos. Looks like it is indeed Wade.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn, i've been asking around everywhere if there is an article or blog on the scrimmages. I really am curious to see if Bayless played PG and how he did defending Paul and Williams.

cool pics though, thanks! I really like LMA... and really like Bayless also. 2 of my favorite players. Hopefully they like each other and are getting along well/playing together well.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah coach k stunk it up last time


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It'd be sweet to get Tayshaun here too.

Is it just me or does that camera man look similar to Danny Ainge?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Here's some insight into one of the practices from a blog on nba.com



> -- The senior team and the select squad played four five-minute scrimmages. The senior team won all four. In the first and fourth games, Coach K's crew won handily, but P.J. Carlesimo's young pups put a scare into them in the second and third games. The second match was decided by a LeBron James game-winning pull-up jumper on *Jerryd Bayless *with 2.0 seconds left and in the third game Kobe Bryant got hot in the last couple minutes to get the win after the Select Team jumped out to a big early lead.
> 
> -- During the first scrimmage, the Select Team's first five out on the court were O.J. Mayo, Luther Head, Kevin Durant, Jeff Green and Al Horford.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800009610


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice. Doesn't tell us a lot, but its good to see they had Bayless out there at the end of one of the Quarters (which are pretty much the game as the score starts over at 0-0 every quarter).

Man, i really hope they release the scrimmage games on a vid somewhere. I'm dying to know what happened.. or at least box scorer and play-by-play. That would be nice. I wonder how LMA did.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I am vary excited for the dream team this year!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Lets hope lebrons ankle is ok.

Bayless' accomplishments also really stand out to me, olympic wise. By the age of 19 years old, he already played for hte USA u-18 team, and has played on the USA select team. Thats pretty tight.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Aldridge looking buff.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

wow, that is true. Didn't notice Aldridge's arms. Very comparible with DWade's. Nice LMA!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

RoyToy said:


> Aldridge looking buff.


it could be the angle but it does look like lma has put on some good muscle......and you guys forget? wade does that before the playoffs, or atleast miami's title run he did


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

LMA should be starting dammit! NATE pull some strings, man!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I like Bayless' shoes. Don't know much about shoes but they stand out.

g


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I prefer shoes with a swoosh compared to the three stripes... That's just me.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jeez. Dwight's calves are huuuugge.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

^^Aldridge looks awfully perplexed. 

Guarding Howard is good for him though.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Of course because there are a couple of Blazers on the squad I would love to hear about them taking one from the USA roster


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Here's some insight into one of the practices from a blog on nba.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw on the local news LeBron scoring on Bayless. Might have been that play. Bayless was wearing #41.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea i saw that also. What was Bayless doing guarding LeBron...  Probably a switch.

ANyway, i like Bayless's shoes because they are P-town colors.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is a little something from the Tribune about Aldridge and Bayless



> •Pritchard and Mike Born, Portland’s director of NBA scouting, were on hand to watch Blazers LaMarcus Aldridge and Jerryd Bayless go against the U.S. Olympic team in practice sessions Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Aldridge and Bayless were members of the 12-man selection team – Kevin Love did not play because of an Achilles’ tendon injury – that worked out against the Olympic squad.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks MM, good find, man.

IDK, it didn't sound like KP was too pleased with Bayless... "They both had their moments" and "the one thing we know about Jerryd is he is not scared" were the only things he said about him... hmmm.

Oh well. If anyone has more finds post 'em up!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> Thanks MM, good find, man.
> 
> IDK, it didn't sound like KP was too pleased with Bayless... "They both had their moments" and "the one thing we know about Jerryd is he is not scared" were the only things he said about him... hmmm.
> 
> Oh well. If anyone has more finds post 'em up!




That doesn't sound like a bad thing to me? It probably means he attacked the rim like they want him to do.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe i'm reading too much into it then.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dammnnn @ Dwight's calves...

And Jay, I know wat u mean, also got that impression (but also might be reading into it too much). Not taht he's displeased, but had a lack of material to compliment Bayless on ("they both had their moments", "one thing we know about Jerryd is he isn't scared", typically the kind of response you'd give to compliment someone for the sake of giving compliments, as he can't only praise Aldridge when speaking for both).


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

yea idk. I'm just hoping we get a really long article/blog about how all the practices went. We seem to only get bits and pieces.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Probably means that Jerryd took it to the hoop a few times and got swatted. No shame there when your going against Dwight Howard.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am just wondering what you folks are expecting KP to say about it. As AI once said. "It's practice man". :afro:


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

Well, I'm glad to hear Bayless isn't scared going up against the elites of the league. If there was one thing the Blazers really lacked last year, it was backbone.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Finally found a link to some footage of the scrimmages (in the comments section on the Blazers Blog on Oregonlive). It's not much - there's no Bayless (except his face at the beginning) and LaMarcus just seems to fumble it every time he gets it...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

bah, link doesn't work for me.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's a bit of stuff on the scrimmages - the Select team won at least once. Bad news though: Bayless's hand is still hurt.

Here's more.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

you rock Meru. Good lookin' out man!

Got the link to work also. LMA did not look good... and i wish i would have seen some JayBay highlights. Oh well. On courtside Nate and this other guy were talkin' about LMA and Bayless and said some good stuff.

Nate said Bayless played PG. He said the other team was reaching and the fouls weren't being called so he knew Bayless really wanted to just go at him and drive right into him, because he plays with that kind of aggresiveness, but he stuck with the gameplan and got the ball where it needed to go.

They also said LMA was nervous toward the start, so hopefully that explains those highlights. And Nate said like halfway through he yelled at LMA (even though he was coaching the other team... LOL!) to go in the post. lmao.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

video of scrimmage, aldridge with the first turnover!

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/usab/usab_select_scrimmage_080724.asx


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> ... Nate said like halfway through he yelled at LMA (even though he was coaching the other team... LOL!) to go in the post. lmao.


That's awesome. 

I look at these scrimmages as just a good learning experience for both these guys. For Bayless, it's really his first exposure to NBA-level competition, even if it is in practice situations. He's going to get a sense of the speed of the game, the strength of the competition, the size of the big guys, the little tricks on defense, etc. For Aldridge, it's another chance to get extended time working his game against some of the best big men around.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Team USA is looking really good right now. There should be times when people like LA and Bayless can't do anything. When they are intense they look unstoppable.


----------

